# 

## phantomgata

,
    -     ? 
   ? 
  ,           ,       .
         .
    ?  ,   ?
   !

----------

> ,
>     -     ? 
>    ? 
>   ,           ,       .
>          .
>     ?  ,   ?
>    !


1.    (http://79.125.23.79/index.php?NUMPP=...F1%F2%E8%F2%FC)  ?
  -    .

          " ".       " ..."     .




> 19.6.1.       ()      ()
> 
> (    27.07.2010 N 239-)
> 
> 1.       ,      ,      (),      (),          ,    ,        ,     ()        (),     ,                  ,        , -
>                  .
> 2.    ,   1  , -
>                .

----------

!

   .   .   5   ,   ,    . 

       " ".        .     ?    - . 

       .

----------

> !
> 
>    .   .   5   ,   ,    . 
> 
>        " ".        .     ?    - . 
> 
>        .


     .         .

     , ,       "       "

_"         "_ -   ? 


1.  .  .
2.    .  .

----------

.  .
      :
        ..    .     : "   ..."

    .

----------


## klyazma

(     ).            ,   -  .    ,               ,    ,       .          (,       ).      ,     ,        ,     . 
 , ,   .            .       ,       (,   ).           .         ,       .  ,        .   ,   ,        .     100%       .

----------


## ecov

> (     ).            ,   -  .    ,               ,    ,       .          (,       ).      ,     ,        ,     . 
>  , ,   .            .       ,       (,   ).           .         ,       .  ,        .   ,   ,        .     100%       .


  ,     -  ,     294  :yes:

----------


## klyazma

> ,     -  ,     294


?    ,    ,         .    ,      .   ,        ,         ,  ,          ? 
 ,       ,  (   ,    )    ,    .          .

----------


## ecov

> ?    ,    ,         .    ,      .   ,        ,         ,  ,          ? 
>  ,       ,  (   ,    )    ,    .          .


,     :Wink:    28.7     294 :
3.    ,      , **     ,       ,      (),   (  -    (),   ),   ,                   (),   ,      ()      ,           ,      ,    ,  ,    ,         - ,  ,   ,     , ** ,    - ,  ,  ,         ,    ,  ,           () ,   ,   ,         ,       ,    ,           .

----------

> (     ).            ,   -  .    ,               ,    ,       .          (,       ).      ,     ,        ,     .


     .

----------


## klyazma

> ,       28.7     294 :
> 3.    ,      , **     ,       ,      (),   (  -    (),   ),   ,                   (),   ,      ()      ,           ,      ,    ,  ,    ,         - ,  ,   ,     , ** ,    - ,  ,  ,         ,    ,  ,           () ,   ,   ,         ,       ,    ,           .


       ,         ( !) .      .    .        . 
  , ,   ,        +    ,      .

----------


## klyazma

> .


 ,     .           (     ),       (   , ,           ,         ,  ,         )                .

----------


## ecov

> ,         ( !) .      .    .        . 
>   , ,   ,        +    ,      .


 28.1.     

1.        :
1)    ,      ,  ,      ;
2)    ,      ,   ,    ,  ,      ;
3)       ,       ,  ,       (   ,   2  5.27,  14.12, 14.13  );
4)              ,   -  , ,   -  , ;
5)        ()     ,   ,   4  ,          .
(   .    24.07.2007 N 210-)

----------


## klyazma

.     .   .

----------


## ecov

> .     .   .


  :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

:    N 294-         ?
  N 294-,      ,      ,       ,      (),  ,   ,  ,                 (),    (. 3 . 1  N 294-).
  ,           ,          ,   ,        ,     ,      N 294- (    29.10.2009 N 05-4899).
       ,     ,              N 294-         .

.. ,
  " "

" ", N 3, - 2010 .

()

----------


## klyazma

> 


 ,    - .    .     ,     294-.     ,       294- (      ).     LegO NSK ,      "".      ,  ,   ,   ,   ,   ,          "  "

----------


## ecov

> "  "


 :yes:

----------


## klyazma

,    ,   2-    .

----------


## ecov

> ,    ,   2-    .


    -  1  :Smilie: 
 4.5.     
1.                   ,       ......, ** , .....         .

----------


## klyazma

,  -  . ,         .

----------

> ,
>     -     ? 
>    ? 
>   ,           ,       .
>          .
>     ?  ,   ?
>    !


 . 5                          (  ) 

    ,             .           -

----------

()    294  ..       .    !!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GALGLB

,    - .  ?

----------


## ecov

> ,    - .  ?


   294     , -

----------

.    .          .              .           ,               .        ,     .  ,          ,      .

----------


## ecov

> .    .          .              .           ,               .        ,     .  ,         ,      .


        :  294  -        ;     ,        ,          .
      - ,       :yes:

----------

,  00              ..         .  . 
1.    -   ,   ?
2.       ? ( ?)
3.      ,  ,   - ?      ?
   ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## ecov

> ,  00              ..         .  . 
> 1.    -   ,   ?
> 2.       ? ( ?)
> 3.      ,  ,   - ?      ?
>    ,   ,      ,   .


    ,     ,     28.7,          2 ,  ,   .
    ..

----------

!    ,     ,      ,       .
     ,      ?      - .

----------


## ecov

?   ?    ,    , ..    .



> 


   ,         ,     .

----------

-     .              ,  ,           ,         -      ?   - ,   (   ),             .

----------


## ecov

> -     .              ,  ,           ,         -      ?   - ,   (   ),             .


 -  ,  ,

----------

,     19 .     ,              - - .   -   !

----------


## ecov

> ,     19 .     ,              - - .   -   !


 ,         ,      ,       ,        ,   ?

----------

.4 .8.13  30  40 .   ,  ,         -    ...    GPS-....  ,     ...     , ,    ....
         ,  ,        .  ,    ,      (, ,  -)        14.20,   15.20,        11.20.
   -     ,   -     ,          .

----------


## ecov

,

----------

-  (   ),    .,  294-   ,     .       ,   ,            .          .   28.1.

----------


## ecov

> -  (   ),    .,  294-   ,     .       ,   ,            .          .   28.1.


..    ,             :Wink:

----------

-..       ,       .?      ,   .
  "   ()     "

----------


## ecov

,    ,      ?  ?

----------

, 2 ,       -     ,  . -    ,    -  ,       ,  ,   ,        .

----------


## ecov

,       , 
 27.8.        ,       
2.        ,          *   , *       .

----------

!     ,  .

----------


## abktanik

.   5.        , -      1/ 2012.

----------


## ecov

> .   5.        , -      1/ 2012.


    ,        ,    ?      ,         1  2012 .,     4     ,    ,        .

----------

...   ..
 ,   .     ,    ,       ()     ,       (  "     ") ...   ...       ,               ... 
..,       .   ,   ??? 
             ,   ,        ,      ,     .
         "    "...

----------


## ecov

?

----------

,  ,  -   .,    (,     ).             .,   2 .
   ,         ,    27.8

----------

.

   ,         ,      .       . 
       .            .     .   ,     .  ( 2-   ).
   (     )        (      294-).

----------


## ecov

28.7.  
3.1.                           ,     ,   .

    ,           ,    .
 :yes:

----------

29 .    - 29 .    ( ) - 30 .

----------


## ecov

> 29 .    - 29 .    ( ) - 30 .


  ,    ,  " "   -

----------

-  -                ,             .   ,        .   -  , ..       .   ,         ,    .

----------


## ecov

>

----------

> ,
>     -     ? 
>    ? 
>   ,           ,       .
>          .
>     ?  ,   ?
>    !


 13.2  294

----------

